

AppAnnie users are getting their Apple ID's locked - Caligula
http://www.appannie.com/blog/current-issue-affecting-analytics-users/

======
Caligula
As a satisfied user of AppAnnie I got an email today regarding Apple locking
Apple ID's of users of AppAnnie. It just requires an email reset which is not
a big deal but AppAnnie seems shut down by Apple. A shame since itunes connect
data sucks.

